# Quality Snowboard/Ski Film



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=powder+and+rails

vice docu series


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

I just watched "Let It Ride" the documentary of Craig Kelly. It narrates the introduction of the snowboard and it's acceptance at the ski hills but with the focus on Craig Kelly's impact on snowboarding. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Frostmen (Apr 26, 2018)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm searching for a movie to watch while on our snowboard trip next week. I'd like to find a documentary that goes over the history of skiing/snowboarding and covers the barriers snowboarding had when it was first introduced. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Additionally if you know of any fun fictional ski/snowboard videos that are good let me know. Last year everyone seemed to enjoy "Out Cold" haha.


Russian film "From the bottom of the peak (Со дна вершины)" 2018. The truth is not sure that there is a translation into English.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I enjoyed Let it Ride, for skiing La Liste is worth a watch just for the balls to the wall decents.


----------

